# Fng from canada



## zeddy

I have been into car audio, home theatre for a long time. I have saved a few of my more classic pieces, I have a alpine shuttle cassette deck that I will use for a mantle piece one day. I put a pheonix gold Frank-amp-instein in the wifes minivan with a couple 12's fiberglassed into the floor.
I just found this site, and its pretty cool. All my old friends make fun of me because they say I'm too old for car audio...Glad to see I'm not the only one


----------



## benny

Welcome! OOOO, a frank amp!! Where abouts in Canuckistan are you from?


----------



## starboy869

You have a frank amp n stein? Whaaaaaa


----------



## zeddy

Vancouver, I have a bit of a PG problem, a frank, m44 ms2125, m50, ms1000, and a mps2500.


----------



## sands1

:thumbsup: Just wanted to say hi, another Canuck from the far east side.

Chris


----------



## zeddy

sands1 said:


> :thumbsup: Just wanted to say hi, another Canuck from the far east side.
> 
> Chris


wow lots on here from the east side! 

Hello


----------



## bfowler

lol sounds like you should drop by the phoenixphorum too show off your collection


----------



## itchnertamatoa

everyone on phoenixphorum has a bit of a problem with PG, some more than others ....
don't we Brian ...


----------



## dratunes

itchnertamatoa said:


> everyone on phoenixphorum has a bit of a problem with PG, some more than others ....
> don't we Brian ...


Do we??????? Id call it more of a passion:laugh:


----------



## zeddy

Yeah I saw that route 66 with the frank paint and almost had to buy it, but then my wife walked in and said "your not going to buy another amp to sit in the box are you"

I would like to have a full set of ms and mps amps in grey and white and a whole m series too. I worked in a car audio shop during college I would like to have all the stuff I couldn't afford then.But I have had some pretty cool set-ups back in the day. I'll have to scan some old 35mm to post them. My fav was the 90 supercoupe with 8 10's, 2 ms2125's and the frank with all avi loudspeakers. It hit so hard the moonroof would leak!


----------



## sands1

zeddy said:


> wow lots on here from the east side!
> 
> Hello


Zeddy,
when you say east side do you mean Ont. or further east like New Brunswick?

It would be cool if I could find some members this far east (that were still here that is) lol. 

Cheers


----------



## zeddy

No I'm in Vancouver, Abbotsford actually


----------



## mr tibbs

With that much PG gear you should really check out the addicts at Phoenix Phorum. They are a bunch of great guys that have the same collecting habits!


----------



## Silverlightening

As another canadian, I say welcome from Ajax, Ontario!


----------



## zeddy

mr tibbs said:


> With that much PG gear you should really check out the addicts at Phoenix Phorum. They are a bunch of great guys that have the same collecting habits!


I had a look over there and I was afraid to sign up, my hobbies tend to get waaayy out of hand


----------



## mr tibbs

zeddy said:


> I had a look over there and I was afraid to sign up, my hobbies tend to get waaayy out of hand


I can understand, then again maybe they can help you!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## zeddy

I am way beyond help
Here are a few of my hobbies!


----------



## sands1

Those are some *bleepin*! nice toys

With toys like that I don't imagine getting a few amps here and there would bother you...lol

nice stuff


----------



## zeddy

sands1 said:


> Those are some *bleepin*! nice toys
> 
> With toys like that I don't imagine getting a few amps here and there would bother you...lol
> 
> nice stuff


Thanks

Too many hobbies to nit enough time!
I have a few others that I havent even got pictures of yet


----------



## itchnertamatoa

mr tibbs said:


> I can understand, then again maybe they can help you!!:laugh::laugh:


that'll probably help him if he wants to unload some of his stuff, but will it help us????
then again, he's got good reasons to stay away from this place, look what we've become :laugh::laugh:
passionnate addicts:laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh:
look at this thread http://phoenixphorum.com/let-s-see-your-stash-vt3194.html


----------



## zeddy

itchnertamatoa said:


> that'll probably help him if he wants to unload some of his stuff, but will it help us????
> then again, he's got good reasons to stay away from this place, look what we've become :laugh::laugh:
> passionnate addicts:laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh:
> look at this thread Phoenix Gold Phorum // View topic - Let's see your stash


yeah I already saw that thread, I figure one day my wife is gonna plan an intervention. I saw that thread and got all excited, except for one thing...some of the stuff being called old skool I thought was still current. I guess I'm too old, to me old skool is the m, ms, mps series basically anything that should have been covered in neon or fleck paint, you know hu without on board parametric eq's and electronic crossovers!


----------



## itchnertamatoa

M, MS, MPS is what most of us call OS
the later stuff is called OS mainlyb ecause not available through normal retail anymore


----------

